# 21 Dell PC's (worth anything?)



## ALL_MOTOR_EK (Mar 31, 2011)

Would these newer PC's be worth anything? Some are missing HDD's and pretty much are non-working, I was planning to refurb them and make use of them but most of them have blown caps and missing HDD. Would it be worth my time and effort to strip and scrap? Or just sell as whole to scrap yard by the pound. Haven't been to scrap yard for pricing yet. Let me know your thoughts. I'm a noob and been lurking the forums. Think I found a new hobby.

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b58/JSLIM1/PCS.png (P4's)


----------



## glondor (Mar 31, 2011)

I would strip them down for sure. If you are inclined and have the skill you could probably make a few working units to sell as well.


----------



## chefjosh77 (Mar 31, 2011)

21 computers isnt much in the area of scrapping. check out this old thread.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=8418&p=92421#p92421


----------



## gold4mike (Mar 31, 2011)

When I go to an auction to buy in quantity I use a rough $5.00 value per tower or desktop and hope to pay no more than $3.00. The last auction I was at the systems went for just over $8.00 each so I passed on them.


----------



## ALL_MOTOR_EK (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## reflector (Apr 3, 2011)

i get 35 cents per pound when i sell scrap PCs and servers by the pallet to a local recycler.
yeah about $5 each.
i pull cpus/memory/drives before i sell them for scrap.


----------

